# eigene Farbtabelle erstellen



## katha1001 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

 ich möchte gerne zum Bauen von Icons eine bestimmte vordefinierte Farbpalette benutzen. Dafür habe ich eine Datei im RGB Modus (8 Bit) angelegt, die ich in indizierte Farben umwandle und der "Palette" meine eigenen Farben zuweisen will. 

 Wie kann ich meine eigene Farbpalette anlegen, die das gewünschte .ACT Format hat, damit ich lediglich meine "auserwählten Farben" zum Bauen zur Verfügung habe? 

 Grüße
 katha1001


----------



## regurge (12. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich nur mit bestimmten Farben arbeite, mach ich das meist so:

 Zeichne ein paar kleine Rechtecke mit der gewünschten Farbe in eine eigne Ebene und nun kann ich mir die Farben immer wenn ich sie brauche mit der Pipette aufnehmen.


----------

